# New Bob Jackson



## fossala (12 Dec 2018)

Built this up over the last month. Frameset only took 3 weeks to arrive. Done around 120miles on it so far, takes on the Cornish hills quite well.


----------



## Spiderweb (12 Dec 2018)

Fantastic, looks really cool.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2018)

Love the colour


----------



## colly (12 Dec 2018)

Nice !


----------



## simongt (13 Dec 2018)

What a beauty - ! Great colour - !
Just needs a Brooks saddle to make it perfect - !


----------



## fossala (14 Dec 2018)

simongt said:


> What a beauty - ! Great colour - !
> Just needs a Brooks saddle to make it perfect - !


I'm a vegan


----------



## fossala (14 Dec 2018)

Just knocked out 100k with 5394ft of climbing today. Max cadence was 147rpm. Riding fixed in Cornwall is interesting...


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Dec 2018)

Nice bike! As others have said, the colour is really attractive. I used to love riding fixed wheel but I didn't have to do it around Cornwall!


----------



## rogerzilla (15 Dec 2018)

My record was 170rpm and that was in Suffolk, one of the flatter counties. Short hill in Snape. If you only have a front brake you can't really drag it on downhills - the rim heats up very quickly (the smell of hot brake pads is like burning Bakelite) and the tyre may pop off.


----------



## further (15 Dec 2018)

fossala said:


> I'm a vegan


Don't eat it then. ( nice bike by the way )


----------



## slowmotion (15 Dec 2018)

That's a lovely bike.


----------



## colly (15 Dec 2018)

fossala said:


> Built this up over the last month. Frameset only took 3 weeks to arrive. Done around 120miles on it so far, takes on the Cornish hills quite well.
> 
> View attachment 442332


What steel is it ?


----------



## midlife (15 Dec 2018)

631 as standard I think?


----------



## fossala (15 Dec 2018)

midlife said:


> 631 as standard I think?


@colly Upgraded the stays to 725 and the forks from "reynolds R" to 631. I looked into 853 but for my riding it wasn't need/may be too stiff and unforgiving.


----------



## midlife (15 Dec 2018)

fossala said:


> @colly Upgraded the stays to 725 and the forks from "reynolds R" to 631. I looked into 853 but for my riding it wasn't need/may be too stiff and unforgiving.



Class


----------



## Kempstonian (30 Dec 2018)

rogerzilla said:


> My record was 170rpm and that was in Suffolk, one of the flatter counties. Short hill in Snape. If you only have a front brake you can't really drag it on downhills - the rim heats up very quickly (the smell of hot brake pads is like burning Bakelite) and the tyre may pop off.


fossala has two brakes fitted! I only just noticed that...


----------



## rogerzilla (30 Dec 2018)

I've never liked a rear brake on a fixie (and I have tried) because it's extra weight, arguably a redundant component, and is a real pain if you have track ends, because the rear brake pads need adjusting every time you retension the chain or change sprocket size (it's not always necessary with "horizontal" road ends, which aren't actually horizontal for this very reason). Also, and this is a personal thing, I always forget to let go of the rear brake lever if I stop with the pedals in the wrong starting position and need to lift the rear wheels and turn the cranks, which is just embarrassing.

Having said that, I'd have a rear brake if I rode mainly in hilly country, because of the brake heating problem.


----------



## fossala (30 Dec 2018)

Kempstonian said:


> fossala has two brakes fitted! I only just noticed that...


I considered only having one brake but thought it wasn't the best idea as I live down Cornwall and don't want the brakes to fade.


----------



## colly (30 Dec 2018)

Two brakes for me too.

Mainly because l'm chicken.


----------



## fossala (28 Mar 2019)

Weather's nice at the moment...


----------



## Nibor (28 Mar 2019)

fossala said:


> I'm a vegan


Get a Cambrium


----------



## fossala (28 Mar 2019)

Nibor said:


> Get a Cambrium


Never got on with them.


----------

